# Practice-Alone?



## speakman (Nov 5, 2004)

HI everyone. First Aikido class behind me. Really enjoy what little I have learned, but would like everyone's opinion on how to practice Aikido alone. IN styles like Tang Soo do and KArate, for instance, puches and kicks can be thrown against a big bag, but how would I get a little extra practice in on my aikido? Suggestions?


----------



## Paul B (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi,

I would say work on your ukemi and irimi tenkan(enter and turning).
 I still to this day practice irimi tenkan in my kitchen,gets me some weird looks,but hey,it's an important part of practice. Working on Shomen Uchi and Yokomen on your own is OK,but that's about it. You pretty much have to have a partner for actual technique IMHO.


----------



## spatulahunter (Nov 30, 2004)

for aiki jujutsu i will often go through the technique on an invisible partner, it makes you look silly as hell but its effective for helping you touch up and remember your techiniques. I also practice bending and flexing my wrists in ways that they get turned during techniques, that way it is harder to get damaged joints. And you can always practice breakfalls on your own but paul b already said that.


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 1, 2004)

Congrats on your first class!  I hope you continue to enjoy Aikido.  

I've been known to practice my stances, rolling back and coming up in stances, etc. in the living room (carpeted).  A kitchen or bathroom floor that has tiles or lines is good for practicing to "get off line", tenkans, and the 95 & 180 degree turns if your style practices them.  If you ever vaccum, mow the lawn, or even push a heavy shopping cart, that's good "unbendable arm", "hands in center" practice.  I need to try to remember to practice sitting in seiza while watching TV or something because I can't sit very long like that during class.  And as somebody already mentioned, stretching (especially the joint/wrist stretches) are good to practice too.  

Robyn  :wavey:


----------



## Paul B (Dec 1, 2004)

Great advise,Robyn!

OMG...that gave me flashbacks! I forgot how much it used to kill me during suwari waza practice,or kokyu dosa...ouch!

I just want to stress again what OD said...keeping your wrists flexible through stretching is one of the things you can do anywhere,and it will definitely help your wrists "bounce back",say...after a nice firm Nikkyo. Ditto for the knees/ankles/legs and seiza. Yes..it does get better,but unfortunately,unless you live at the Dojo,you have to practice such mundane things when you can.Good luck and happy training!


----------



## Bloomingtianshilotus (Dec 2, 2004)

I definately agree with the advice above and am often myself found rolling into stances in my ...well just about anywhere really, and naturally gravitate to wrist stretches etc ( and btw : this makes an awesome difference especially to your pain threshold and tendon flexibility before it starts to pull) and the "invisble partner " I do when ever I get a new idea to try out or just part of general practice.
There are some grappling man dummies available and I just saw one in a martial magazine the other day.  I've never used one myself, and can't speak for their effectiveness but I'll try to find a contact and some more info later today and get back to you.  I think it was in IKF , but I'll get back to the coffee table and let you know.

Blooming Lotus


----------



## cashwo (Dec 2, 2004)

I do the wrist stretches at my desk a lot or even in meetings. I find it helps me stay awake.


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 2, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> I need to try to remember to practice sitting in seiza while watching TV or something because I can't sit very long like that during class.



How long do most aikido classes sit in seiza?


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 3, 2004)

spatulahunter said:
			
		

> How long do most aikido classes sit in seiza?



Well, I don't know about "most" aikido classes, but at my dojo (and the 2 seminars I've been to), we sit in seiza at the beginning and end of class---when we're lined up and bowing in/doing the breathing.  However, while watching Sensei demonstrate the techniques, we are allowed to sit cross-legged or however comfortably, although I notice that the higher ranking belts (particuarly the black belts) always (or nearly always) sit in seiza.  Probably because it's the "proper" way to sit and they've been doing it long enough so they're used to it.  

I sit in seiza as long as I can and then I just sit cross-legged, whatever.  As I said in a earlier post that I should practice sitting in seiza at home (maybe while watching TV) and maybe I'll last longer.  I have a blood circulation disease though and the blood goes out of my feet very quickly when I sit like that.  So....I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to "sit properly" for an extended period of time even when I become a black belt someday.  Practicing it might help though.

By the way, I have a theory that the better a person is at sitting in seiza, the better or easier time they might have doing shikko or Hanmi Handachi & Suwari Waza.

Robyn   :asian:


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 3, 2004)

in our daito ryu we actually sit in seiza for most of the class and sometimes the whole class period. We do tachi techniques as well but we spend alot of time in seiza. Thats why i was wondering how aikido people do it


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 3, 2004)

spatulahunter said:
			
		

> in our daito ryu we actually sit in seiza for most of the class and sometimes the whole class period. We do tachi techniques as well but we spend alot of time in seiza. Thats why i was wondering how aikido people do it




Ah, I see.  I'm very glad that we don't sit in seiza for long.  I doubt that I'd be able to do it if I had too.  Unless, I was able to take small breaks by shifting around a lot.   :erg: 

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello, Try the visualization techniques?  Relax count backwards from 50, close your eyes, clear your mind, see yourself going thru all the techniques that you learn, several times.    ...Aloha


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Try the visualization techniques? Relax count backwards from 50, close your eyes, clear your mind, see yourself going thru all the techniques that you learn, several times. ...Aloha


 I would have to go with that... Sounds like good advice.

 Your a little too early to start "practicing by yourself". Wait a few months until many of the details of the first learned techniques are exposed to you, then you can visualize the proceedure in your mind.  

 From that, you can close your eyes and perform the technique on a "virtual uke" if you will, but you really need to be patient with Aikido.  Its not an overnight art by far, and your better to do it right once than wrong a hundred times (as with any martial art)!

 Good luck,
 Andrew


----------

